# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 70 fighter salaries.

## rar1015

MMAWeekly has obtained the fighter salary information for UFC 70, which took place on April 21st in Manchester, England.

In the listings below, "Main Event Fighters" are defined as fighters who compete in the main event of a show. "Main Card Fighters" are defined as fighters are not in the main event bout, but whose matches are on the main card (regardless of whether or not those matches air in all countries). 

"Preliminary Match Fighters" are defined as fighters whose matches take place before the live broadcast goes on the air, regardless of whether or not those matches end up airing on the PPV broadcast. As always, any PPV bonuses are not included in the figures below, nor are other bonuses such as Knockout of the Night or anything else other than the win bonuses.

In addition, next to each fighter's name is the number of UFC fights that he has had, not counting fights that took place during Ultimate Fighter seasons because those fights are officially classified as exhibitions.


Main Event Fighters

-Mirko Cro Cop: $350,000 (2nd fight in UFC after 24 fights in Pride; lost to Gabriel Gonzaga)

-Gabriel Gonzaga: $60,000 (4th fight in UFC; defeated Mirko Cro Cop)


Main Card Fighters

-Andrei Arlovski: $160,000 (13th fight in UFC; defeated Fabricio Werdum)

-Fabricio Werdum: $80,000 (1st fight in UFC after 6 fights in Pride; lost to Andrei Arlovski)

-Ryoto Machida: $42,000 (2nd fight in UFC; defeated David Heath)

-Cheick Kongo: $40,000 (4th fight in UFC; defeated Assuerio Silva)

-Michael Bisping: $24,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Elvis Sinosic)

-Elvis Sinosic: $8,000 (7th fight in UFC; lost to Michael Bisping)

-Assuerio Silva: $8,000 (3rd fight in UFC; lost to Cheick Kongo)

-David Heath: $6,000 (3rd fight in UFC; lost to Ryoto Machida)


Preliminary Match Fighters

-Alessio Sakara: $20,000 (4th fight in UFC; defeated Victor Valimaki)

-Terry Etim: $12,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Matt Grice)

-Paul Taylor: $8,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Edilberto de Oliveira)

-Junior Assuncao: $6,000 (2nd fight in UFC; defeated David Lee)

-Jess Liaudin: $6,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Dennis Siver)

-Edilberto de Oliveira: $4,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Paul Taylor)

-Victor Valimaki: $3,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Alessio Sakara)

-Matt Grice: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Terry Etim)

-Dennis Siver: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Jess Liaudin)

-David Lee: $2,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Junior Assuncao)

Combined Fighter Payroll: $845,000

----------


## THE JU-ICE

No kidding.Amazing the differences in the pay.Everyone takes the same risk, but they dont get the same reward.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

wonder how much chuck makes a fight

----------


## THE JU-ICE

Ive heard rumors of 500k a fight, but I really dont know.Probably a lot more than those other guys.After he kicks Rampages ass he is going to make even more.

----------


## rar1015

Chuck usually gets $250,000 altogether if he wins. If he loses i think its around $150,000.

----------


## THE JU-ICE

I cant believe Cro Cop got more than Chuck. I was very unimpressed with his loss to Gonzaga,but Gonzaga is a bad dude.

----------


## rar1015

Im sure Dana White wanted to make sure that if Crocop signed a contract with the UFC that he would pay him enough to make sure he wouldnt go anywhere.

----------


## TR'05

As far as fighters' pay goes, I would like to see these payouts increase accross the board; however, proportionately (i.e. compared to other UFC "big name fighters"), why in the hell does Arlovski get the money he does?

----------


## brjrj0000

why cant you believe cro cop got more than chuck?

----------


## THE JU-ICE

I like cro cop, but I believe that Chucks fights are more exciting.My personal opinion.

----------


## rar1015

I like Chuck too but im going to have to disagree on that one. Its cool watching chuck knock people out all the time but its better to see Crocop's massive legs smash into someone's head/ribs at 1000 mph!!!

----------


## Quil

There's a lot more going on with the pay than what you see released to the media...

----------


## rar1015

> There's a lot more going on with the pay than what you see released to the media...


No one said there wasnt.

----------


## westcoastbadboy

the last chuck vs tito fight, they both got a small % of the ppv sold so chuck actually ended making somewhere from 3 to 4 million

----------


## THE JU-ICE

There is always something going on behind the seens.

----------


## Quil

There's bonuses included that aren't released to the general public...kind of like on the Tito v Dana SpikeTV special, where it showed Dana saying there would be an extra 10k (or something) for the best knockout and submission. Plus you add in endorsements, the numbers could get big pretty fast.

----------

